# FC Slimline Moonphase Setting- is it off or is it me?



## Dschittone

I recently purchased the slimeline moon phase watch and I have been comparing the Moon phase setting display to that of the watch network moon phase site (Moon Phase Calendar - Set Your Moon Phase Watch - WatchNetwork.com). For instance, today it says 18 days until the full moon.

A few things I have noticed. When setting the moon phase, there are 14 clicks from new moon (blank display) to the full moon (full circle centered at 12 o'clock). That being said, if this watch were to go 18 clicks or "days" for the full moon it would put the moon phase at this position today (see image). This is way off from the image at the watch network setting and other moon phase calendars. I have had to adjust it twice now in the few months I have had it. I understand that moon phase watches are not entirely accurate, but is mine off or am I doing something wrong?

Mine








Online Setting (credit from Moon Phase Calendar - Set Your Moon Phase Watch - WatchNetwork.com) 








In theory, if I were to leave this setting today (even if it is graphically not the same as the one online or what the moon actually looks like) it would be a full moon in 18 days. So is that just how this watch works? I am wondering if anyone else out there with this watch is having this same issue.

Please let me know, and thanks in advance!


----------



## Nokie

This does not answer your question, but does has some good info in it-

Topper Jewelers. Authorized Dealers of Omega, Ball, Bremont, Zenith, Glashütte Original, Tacori, Marco Bicego and many more


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

I've had to estimate my moonphase when I set it, and find I'm a click or two off every month. I just downloaded the Watchville app which has a nice moonphase chart, so hopefully my settings will be a little more exact over time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

